# Application being processed further



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

Guys and girls, 

I'm so happy  to announce that my application has a status:

Application Being Processed Further 

Check below for more details: 

Application Status
Application General Skilled Migration - TRN No: XXX 
05/07/2008 Application received - processing commenced
05/07/2008 Application fee received
23/01/2009 Application being processed further


Person 1 Date of birth: XXX Passport No: XXX
05/07/2008 Health requirements outstanding 
23/01/2009 Application referred for further processing
23/01/2009 Character assessment particulars outstanding 
05/07/2008 Medical examination required 
05/07/2008 Chest X-Ray report required 
05/07/2008 Chest X-Ray film required 
05/07/2008 HIV blood test required 
Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant.

*Note:*
- Medicals have been sent to Sydney LCU and confirmation via tracking number from DHL has been received
- PCC will be obtained by starting of next week and will send it accordingly. 

The main concern I have right now is: 
- Why didn't I get an email from my Case Officer? 
- Did his/her email ended in junk email? 

I deleted all junk emails in the morning, after checking but still in doubt whether his/her email was there or not. What if I've accidentally deleted the email from my CO? What happens after that ??????   :blink: 

Soonest reply is much appreciated.


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

Are you sure this means CO is assigned.. Mine got Processed further just after a month of applying.. and is same since then.. (another month)
Although I was asked to take further Xrays.. but no updates on them for long


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

epidaetia said:


> Are you sure this means CO is assigned.. Mine got Processed further just after a month of applying.. and is same since then.. (another month)
> Although I was asked to take further Xrays.. but no updates on them for long


Couple of my friends got the same and the next thing they got is an email from CO asking for more documents. In your case, if you docs have been asked that means you've got a CO. Also, tell me which subclass you've applied on? 

Another thing to notice is, in my case, all the required docs changed to "MET". So, things are moving and hopefully I'll hear from my CO very soon.

Wish my luck and I wish you the same 

Cheers!


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

Sounds Good then.
It seems you can get visa without getting mail from CO as well (reference from beupdate.com) if documents were complete in first place... So you shouldn't be worrying..

My documents status hasn't changed, only medical were asked.. So maybe it was because I sent Meds too early 

Good Luck to you...


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

epidaetia said:


> Sounds Good then.
> It seems you can get visa without getting mail from CO as well (reference from beupdate.com) if documents were complete in first place... So you shouldn't be worrying..
> 
> My documents status hasn't changed, only medical were asked.. So maybe it was because I sent Meds too early
> ...


Well..........yeah ofcourse.... Well........... my docs aren't complete as yet. I've sent medicals to LCU-Sydney and only they (Medicals) might take longer to finalize and that's the reason I've sent them earlier and it reached the same day when my application status changed to "BEING PROCESSED FURTHER". PCC is there in my mail drafts so, no sooner the CO requests me for it, the next moment he'll get it.

Tell you what, all the status changed from REQUIRED to MET except for MEDICALS and PCC. So, I had to send it no matter what. As per ASPC updates, all state sponsored applicants will have CO by Feb 13, 2009, so I didn't bother to even hear from CO and just went for it. I wonder why your application status didn't change? Which subclass you applied for? Did you get a CO? Who requested for MEDICALS????

Cheers


----------

